
What You Have to Fear from Artificial Intelligence - Abrownn
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2018/11/what-you-have-to-fear-from-artificial-intelligence
======
ryanmetz
I wrote this. If anyone wants to yell at me about it (and there are fair
objections, I think), here I am.

~~~
opless
For the lay-person, I think it's pretty on the money.

So have some confirmation bias on me :)

